# RNAS Culdrose Air Day



## magnu (Jul 29, 2010)

Had a good day yesterday. It was touch and go whether the Vulcan would make it as it had been grounded since Saturday after a brake fault on landing at Fairford but they managed to fix it just in time and were only 5 mins. late. The only disappointment was that it was just a flypast not even a touch and go but we did get to hear the wonderful roar.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice stuff Lewis, and looks like you had some of that rare stuff - trying to remember what it's called....oh yes, sunshine!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2010)

Great shots, many thanks!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely pictures Lewis, looks like you had a fun day


----------



## magnu (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks folks.
I had a really good day. I have a load more pics and will post some more when time permits.


----------



## Glider (Jul 30, 2010)

I served at Culdrose many years ago and flew in a Hunter there, happy days. Wish I had been there


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## magnu (Jul 30, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2010)

The Vulcan alone would have been worth the trip!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shots. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

8)


----------



## Glider (Aug 13, 2010)

The Seahawk came from Culdrose so it was a trip home for her. In the early 70's she was used to train deck handlers for the Ark Royal on a full size painted copy of the deck.


----------

